# What do I need to look for in a vintage meat grinder?



## heirkb (May 14, 2013)

Been wanting to get one of these for a while. Finally did an eBay search today and came across a bunch of old Enterprise/Chop Rite grinders for pretty good prices. I'm thinking of picking up something on the small side like a #5, #10, or #12. Is there anything in particular I should be looking for/aware of in these listings? 

I know that Chop Rite still sells replacement parts, so I'd be ok with getting some of those, but I wanted to know if anything immediately rules a grinder out as good to buy.


----------



## El Pescador (May 14, 2013)

Make sure that the plates are in good shape. Any deal you get can be negated if plates are costly/and or unable to be resharpened.


----------



## Kyle (May 14, 2013)

If you get a standardized size (#12, etc) then you can find blades and plates at Cabelas, Bass Pro, Academy Sporting Goods, etc. that are much cheaper than Chop-Rite replacements. The main thing is to make sure that the grinder isn't too pitted and any coatings that are on it aren't peeling off. Other than that everything solid cast iron and lasts forever and whats missing is repleacable. They're pretty basic machines so as long as its not too rusty you should be good. Even if its rusty it's still worth considering as a project to send out for sandblasting and refinishing as long as the price is right.

BTW, I wouldn't go any smaller than a #22; I have one and even doing a small batch I'd much rather have a #32 as its just faster and easier to clean. I think I'd go crazy trying to use a #12.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 14, 2013)

I'd avoid carbon steel unless you use it a lot.


----------



## heirkb (May 14, 2013)

Kyle said:


> Even if its rusty it's still worth considering as a project to send out for sandblasting and refinishing as long as the price is right.



I sent an email to the folks at Chop Rite to see how much one would cost new. Most of the ones I saw on eBay were far from shiny or clean, and it seems like re-tinning is pretty expensive.


----------



## Kyle (May 14, 2013)

heirkb said:


> I sent an email to the folks at Chop Rite to see how much one would cost new. Most of the ones I saw on eBay were far from shiny or clean, and it seems like re-tinning is pretty expensive.



Re-tinning is actually prohibitively expensive and it makes more sense to just buy a new one. I was actually talking about having it sandblasted and then powder coated (probably clear).


----------



## Dusty (May 15, 2013)

The way to check if plates are in good knick, is to place the blade and the die together as they would be when they are cutting, if there is any lateral rocking motion, then they need to be machined. 

Make sure you always use the same blade and die together so they wear evenly.

I recently replaced the blades and dies on my #32, adn it was expensive but worth it for better performance - but I use my mincer most weeks.


----------



## heirkb (May 15, 2013)

Dusty said:


> I recently replaced the blades and dies on my #32, adn it was expensive but worth it for better performance - but I use my mincer most weeks.



Did you get yours through Chop Rite? How much did the replacements cost?
If the cost of all this seems high enough, it may just be worth it for me to find a vintage KitchenAid grinder attachment or to just buy one of the new non-plastic options.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 15, 2013)

I can't say enought about my Porkert:





Kyle is right on regarding size. This is a 12 and its not my preferred grinder for large batches like this





For large batches this is my set up:
Weston #22 1HP Stainless Steel Pro-Series Meat Grinder & Sausage Stuffer
Weston 20lb Stainless Steel Meat Mixer
LEM 10 Lb Stainless Steel Vertical Sausage Stuffer

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/lem10ststves.html


----------



## heirkb (May 15, 2013)

They're no longer produced, though, right? I can find some #10's on eBay, but nothing bigger, and it seems based on the comments here that a #10 is too small.

Would the bigger grinders be too big for just grinding up a few burgers? I'm much more likely to make a few burgers or one meatloaf than I am to make 60 sausages. I will do that, too, but much less often.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 15, 2013)

A #12 would be perfect like what i posted above. Its a handy little grinder and can still accomidate larger batches no problem. Word of advise: Buy some sort of plastic coated insulated gloves. Like the kind that Raichlen makes. Trick to making great sausage is: 1.) Grind meat just above frozen, grind small batches (so you can keep it cold), use Fat back as the fat (not belly, pork from Butt, shoulder...).


----------



## Kyle (May 15, 2013)

Chop-Rite plates and blades are expensive. LEM makes replacements that fit at a cheaper cost.

http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Products-Stainless-Steel-Grinder-Plates/product/55812/

http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Products-Stainless-Steel-Grinder-Knives/product/55813/


----------

